# ㄴ다 versus んだ



## ms291052

As a learner of both Japanese and Korean, for a while now I have assumed that Korean ㄴ다 performs the same grammatical function as Japanese んだ, but it has recently come to my attention that this is not the case.

I was speaking to a Korean friend, and I said "그 게임 못 이기다", and was promptly corrected: "못 이긴다".

Can anyone explain the difference between the Korean ㄴ다 and the Japanese んだ?

Is the Korean grammar 은데/는데 at all related to either case?

Thank you,
   ms


----------



## ddongida

한국어의 'ㄴ 다' 는 말하는 사람의 현재 진행 상태나 상대방에 대한 예상,충고를 나타낼 때 사용합니다.

예를들어,

- 나는 지금 학교에 간다. 
- 나는 지금 밥을 먹는다. 

또는,

- 너는 이번 시험 떨어진다. (예상)
- 그러면 안된다. (충고)
- 한국은 그 경기 못 이긴다. (예상)

'은데,는데'는

앞의 상황 + 그런데;

- 내가 밥을 먹는데 전화가 왔다. (내가 밥을 먹는다. 그런데 전화가 왔다.)
- 학교에 가는데 비가 오기 시작했다. (학교에 간다. 그런데 비가 오기 시작했다.)

しかし、日本語の場合。

- 僕は今学校に行く。　（現在形）
- 僕は今ご飯を食べる。

- お前は今度の試験におちるよ。（予想）

～んだ　は、

たとえば、

- あ~、お前、ご飯食べるんだ。（知らなかった。）－　(確認）
- そうか、明日も学校に行くんだ。（知らなかった。）　－　(確認）

한국어의 'ㄴ다'와 日本語の 'んだ' 는 서로 다른 표현.

열심히 하세요.


----------



## ms291052

ddongidaさん、説明してくれてありがとうございます。勉強になりました!
上のポストを要約すれば「ㄴ다」は現在状態や忠告や予想を表して「는/은데」って「けれども」とか「~ながら」という意味だというわけですね。

だから僕は「못 이기다」と言った場合は現在状態ですので「ㄴ다」を使うべきですね。なるほど。


----------



## ddongida

はい。そのとおり。

韓国語は日本語と違って動詞の基本形のそのままが会話では使えません。

ちなみに、

「そうなんだ～。」と言う表現もありますよね。同じ意味で、「そうか、知らなかった。」の意味です。


----------

